# Reese Mi make a wish car show.



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Last year was rainy. Didn't get a picture of our Buick but Kare and I talking to the owner of the F1.






Al and his new Panama Jack hat with the Buick.






Buick we didn't see last Saturday.






Ford F1






Had a long talk with the Studs owner. He also has a orginal Avantia. Belongs to the 
Studabakers drivers club of Michigan.






Our Neighbour again this year. Good people.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

This F1 Morfidyke is also part of the group who was our Neighbour.




A very Nice old Graham.





AMC Matador, front bumpers are Pick Up reciever steps.





Beautiful Dodge Pick up.





Buick LeSabre.





Pontiac GTO Judge, some of the stripes are missing.





Purple People eatter, purple interior, purple wheels with dog dish caps, and purple car.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Pontiac 4 door LeMans hard top.





Early GTO rag top.





Old's 442.





Trend these days it seems is to put a scooter in the back of a old Pick up.

















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

I like Dodges but for some reason this one didn't trip my trigger.





The sun didn't help show the beutiful paint job on this Dodge.





Nice Model T the sun also did a job on.





Old Challenger.





1947 Ford.





Nice 3100. Friend Jim and I agree they are starting to be belly button Pick ups.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

For sale, were it mine I would just have it painted some thing nice.





Nice Willys.





Our Northern Neighbor. 





Talked to the owner of this Buick last Saterday for a good bit.





This Purple Dodge is nice.





1935 Ford street rod.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Super Bee Dodge.





Elder moment, Forgot if it is a dart or a duster.





Avanti Studabaker.





Street Rod.





Nice Ford F1.





Mercury Cyclone.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Plymouth Valiant 200 hundred.





Willys with spyder web paint job.





Dodge Coronet 500





Buick Sky Lark.





Dodge 300






Street rod Pick up.





Nova rug rat hauler with a LS1.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Ford Pick up.





Old Style flat head V8 street rod.





Hudson.





GM 3100.





Another F1.





Mercury Cougar.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Some one went to a lot work to stuff this LS1 in the trunk of a Covair body.





Coffin any one. sure could get to the grave site in a hurry





Buick Grand National, too much shade for this picture.





This Packard is for sale.





Flawless 58 Ford Fairlane.





Jim's cuda






 Al


----------



## milkman (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks again, several made me drool. I like the flathead street rod, and back in the early '60's, my boss's father had and still drove a Hudson like that only black. It really was a luxury car for the time.
Really like the Packard my cousin had onein the mid '50s, all black and, boy that hood looked long.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 25, 2019)

Several old Packards attend the area shoes but few do the same show at once .

 Al


----------

